# Brown algae/diatoms?



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I have had my tank for almost a month and I just found a little spot of brownish algae looking stuff on the glass. I read that it's diatoms and that it's normal for a new tank and will give way to growth of real algae. Is this true? My water params are normal and I run a low light for 8-10 hours a day. Should I clean the brown off the glass or is this just a normal process for a new tank? Should I get a snail? One more question while I'm here, do I need a protein skimmer for my 20 gal tank? I eventually want it to be a reef tank but there are so many different answers out there as to weather or not a skimmer is needed on a tank that small. Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

AH, just wipe the stuff off the glass. No reason to let any algae collect on a viewing area. Skimmer for a 20g is not needed, if doing at least 10% WC weekly. As for a reef, yes, you should get a skimmer rated for twice your water volume.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Ok, cool. We won't be adding any coral for another month or so we can wait on a skimmer. So much to learn!


----------

